# What voice?



## Daniel

Just curious what voice you have. Myself i am a tenor but with tendency to Bariton.


----------



## Thomas

I know I'm a baritone. But I can't really sing, I croak like a frog.


----------



## Quaverion

I think I am a baritone, not saying that I have any singing abilities whatsoever, though...


----------



## becky

Definitely a soprano, but my voice isn't quite as high as it used to be.


----------



## 009

Me? Mezzo Sop. My lowest note is Bass clef C, highest is Treble, triple ledger E.


----------



## The Angel of Music

I am what my singing teacher says, "a very very very high light light light colortura soprano." I can sing very low notes like a bass and very high notes near the end of the piano...lol. My singing teacher won't even let me go higher than a high "a" above regular...saying that I will strain my voice. :lol: But she doesn't know I sing up scales higher than that!!!


----------



## 009

> *My singing teacher won't even let me go higher than a high "a" above regular...saying that I will strain my voice. But she doesn't know I sing up scales higher than that!!! *


Be careful...U know what happens to a rubber band when over-stretched? :blink:


----------



## Nox

LOL...if I could sing...I think I'd be an alto...I have the largest range down low...


----------



## Daniel

We need only a bass, then we are complete


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 28 2004, 03:44 PM
> *Be careful...U know what happens to a rubber band when over-stretched? :blink:
> [snapback]670[/snapback]​*


  No? What happens? Tell me! I am very interested in this! :blink:


----------



## 009

> *We need only a bass, then we are complete *


LOL... :lol: Right!



> *Be careful...U know what happens to a rubber band when over-stretched?*


It snaps! :angry:


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 29 2004, 04:10 AM
> *
> It snaps! :angry:
> [snapback]724[/snapback]​*


Eh heh....*cringes*...that doesn't sound good... :blink:


----------



## oistrach13

still no basses <_<


----------



## Daniel

Ok if noone wants to be a bass, i could try it. But don't complain, if i am out of tune


----------



## baroque flute

:lol: My dad and my brother sing bass. Does that count? :lol:


----------



## Daniel

Of course, so we got 2 at once.  we are complete. So let's sing


----------



## baroque flute

La, la, la, la...:lol:


----------



## oistrach13

ehhm *starts to sing* do re ma fa tol la hi :blink: 

out of tune <_<


----------



## Daniel

I would propose we warm up together .


----------



## Harvey

I'm a bass. There.

But I'm slowly trying to extend my range.


----------



## godzillaviolist

*another bass*

I'm another bass... It seems we now have too many basses and baritones! Some of us will have to sing countertenor just to balance things out  
I have a very bright timbre though, I sound like a tenor. Which is good, as it's just the voice I wanted when my voice started to drop  I would love to sing, but I don't have a great voice. My vocal role model would be this bass:

http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Basses/Vanni_Marcoux/Vannimarcouxmussorgsky.MP3

( he's singing the death scene in Boris Gudunov )

I love low bright voices like his. Also I like the high dark voices you get in most mezzos and contraltos, and some sopranos ( like Rosa Ponselle ).
godzilla

PS; DW, you have over three octaves! I'm impressed!


----------



## Daniel

We must search for 1 soprano and 2 altos I would suggest, and with Countertenor, what about you, James?


----------



## Liv

I'm a soprano, but I can sing really really low as well.


----------



## karlhenning

Bass.

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## Daniel

Our "member-choir" now: 3 sopranos, 1 Alto, 2 Tenors and 7 Baritons/Basses, and 1 other voice.

Friends, we need mor Altos and Tenors! And some sopranos would be also good! We have a big "bass-ground" now


----------



## Harvey

Now we have more basses than anything else.


----------



## karlhenning

Actually, as long as your basses sing well (rhythmically clean, and good pitch) so that the bottom is not 'muddy', I like the sound of a choir which has more men than women; acoustically, the bottom strengthens the upper voices, and it can actually sound in better balance than many choirs which have 'even distribution'.

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## LiLi

i sang alto for most of my life and then my new voice teacher said she thinks im a soprano, so i switched in choir. i still have trouble fitting into this new label lol; i CAN sing the high notes, but they dont sound good. atleast not to me..


----------



## Daniel

You can be also alto in our "member-choir". So we would have 2 altos, but I think you voted for soprano . Anyway, some more altos would be nice.

Daniel

P.S. my first statement that I am a tenor with tendency to bariton should be corrected. I think I am more a baritone, would be a choir-bass but can getter higher more easily than lower.


----------



## edders05

I'm an odd one: technically, my voice sounds as if it has broken, and I can sing a G on the bottom line of the Bass clef, but I can still sing all the treble notes in a non-falsetto voice. My highest note is a D a couple of octaves above Middle C.


----------



## Josef Haydn

I sing bass in a barbershop choir (i do enjoy other music aswell but me and my friend both agree, barbershop is the best none tutorial vocal training you can get and when those chords ring, you feel like you want to marry music!) i have a real problem with my range, i can't reach above a middle c! it really bums me out cos all my bottom notes down to bottom Bb (2 8ves below mid c) are good but my high notes suck. It does however mean i have a good falsetto so if u really need a counnter tenor i could try!
PS, if anyone can help me in finding and developing head voice for use in choral singing, speak (or sing) now!


----------



## Daniel

Welcome Joseph Haydn! 

Nice you found to us.

Anyway, now we really have to search for more tenors and altos for our "Forum-Choir". 

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## ikklebassoonist

Alto!!!
We may be referred to as weird (coughJosefHaydncough) but we totally rock.
Whats this about a forum choir?


----------



## MelodicDreamer

I am a soprano, but I can sing alto. I am starting to sing soprano II sometimes.


----------



## Daniel

Welcome to the forum, MelodicDreamer! 

@ikklebassonist: The "forum-choir" is the imaginary group of all of us singing together in an imaginary choir.

All the best!
Daniel


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian

Don't underrate us Daniel. Our choir is FEIRCE..... we just dont know it yet  .

But suriusly, we gotta get this forum active again. I'm no one to talk, but we gotta do it for real!

Love ya'll


Oh, P.S. Tenor here. I look at the poll and there are 3 of us?!?!?!? :Gasp: oh wait.... lack of tenors is what gets me gigs, whoops. LoL


----------



## Future_teacher

What happened to mezzo sopranos? Don't you love us? I sing alto in chorus but I am a mezzo soprano.


----------



## zlya

Last time I sang in a choir I sang tenor. I believe it takes a real woman to sing low. I've sung alto and sop as well; I pretty much go where I'm needed. (In various choirs I've now sung four out of six parts of Byrd's Sing Joyfully . . . just need to pick up Sop 1 and Bass).


----------



## Future_teacher

zlya said:


> Last time I sang in a choir I sang tenor. I believe it takes a real woman to sing low.


One of the things I love about singing alto in a women's chorus is the great low parts. SATB arrangements don't usually have those nice, rich low parts for women. I especially love Ron Nelson's alto parts.


----------



## 4/4player

Hey guys!

Im a bass..since my voice is so low...But I think I can sometimes sing baritone if I have the willpower to do it....Im having a choir class for school for this year..so hopefully by then, my music teacher will tell me what part my voice is in=D
Musically,
4/4player


----------



## Guest

As you can hear for yourself:

A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A 

I am a tenor.


----------



## dexter

I think I’m a baritone… Let me tell you about my voice training. My first voice teacher was a bass/baritone so he trained my voice to become one. When I transferred to another teacher who happens to be a tenor, he wanted my voice to sound like a tenor! So then I thought that I would become a tenor. I had a difficult time adjusting. Both of them wanted to change my voice. It was only later that I realized that my voice is actually a baritone. My voice is rather thick and I couldn’t sing the tenor range.


----------



## david johnson

tenor here.

dj


----------



## Golden Bow

A bass, there, 

at your service.


----------



## Andrew

Well, I'm not able to sing a low F or G, so I must be a baritone. I sung in a church choir for several years.


----------



## opus67

Wow, you guys are so strange. I have a normal human male voice.


----------



## Krummhorn

Another Tenor here ... 1-1/2 octave range comfortably. I can get into the Baritone range, but have no projection. Tenors rule, anyway ... lol


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Tenor as well, but with a fatally narrow range. Think James Taylor, or the the former artist once known as Cat Stevens. That about gets it in the ballpark.


----------



## jake.robson

i'm a baritone/bass


----------



## BuddhaBandit

A very gravelly, tuneless bass... think Bob Dylan on a bad day


----------



## World Violist

My voice is still changing (slowly now), but I think I'll settle into a low baritone range.


----------



## SamGuss

Bad. Horrible. Seriously. Does that count as "other" - cause thats my vote.


----------



## Sam'sGirl

Alas, it's been a day or three since I sang regularly, but in the day I was always happiest singing alto, filled in once or twice when the first tenors needed a hand, was never really happy above high F - and need a running start to get there these days.


----------



## R-F

World Violist said:


> My voice is still changing (slowly now), but I think I'll settle into a low baritone range.


Ditto. My voice has almost settled, probably to something like a baritone, but it still occasionaly hits notes high enough to shatter glass. Our school is doing a production of Oklahoma and my music teacher seems to think I could do a principal part. I've tried singing "Oh What a Beautiful Morning", and seem to be stretching my voice whether I do it up the octave or down.


----------



## Mark Harwood

I like the question: "What voice do you have?", not "What can you sing?". I was able to answer truthfully.


----------



## fox_druid

Mine is bass, although I cannot sing well and only join a choir. All my temmate say that I sound like a broken English horn  
My vocal range is D2 to D4, and before my voice broke up 4 - 5 years ago, I was a boy alto with vocal range of F3 to D5, and now my falsetto range is F3 to F5.


----------



## Matthew

*voice-ing*

In the SATB choirs I sing in I sing Bass, but in the TTBB choirs I sing in I sing Baritone.


----------



## Isabelle

I´m a soprano, my comfortable reach is about C3 to D6, but I can sing an intire octave below central C with chestvoice, and I can sing an E/F6 when I´m properly warmed up and in a good day. My fach would probably be lyric, but I hope to become a coleratura soprano, but I´d have to see how my voice futher develops to see if I will or not. 

My singing teacher is by the way the one who jugded my fach and voice type, the soprano thing is very sure but the fach isn´t. She´s quite convinced I won´t become a dramatic soprano which I´m ok with, I don´t mind whatever fach it will be, I like all of them.


----------



## Lang

I have a conductor's voice.


----------



## JoeGreen

I'm a Bass.


----------



## Bgroovy2

I am a tenor, The highest note I have ever sung is an E above high C. The highest note that I have ever vocalized on is a Soprano BFlat. It was a sqeak, but it was there! On a good day I can vocalize around four octives.

I studied voice for many years with a protege' of Cornrlius Reid. You can get Reid's books at 
www.patelson.com. The firsr book in the series is "Bel-Canto." It is a technical and and historical overview. The second one is "Free Voice." This book is a little more practical. The last one is 
"Voice: Pysche and Soma."

They are all a dry read but you will never approach singing the same way again.


----------



## Lang

Conductor's.


----------



## Bgroovy2

Yo Lang, who you callin a conductor...lol


----------



## World Violist

Ach, so apparently I'm a low tenor... haha. Nobody believes me. My speaking voice is much lower than my singing voice...


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Honestly, I hadn't ever really "Figured Out" where I fall exactly(the piano is my passion, not singing, even if I do it all the time..), so I went to the wikipedia entry for "Fach:" the french voice classification. I am a "Verdi Baritone" it would appear, but I can sing ALMOST as high as a "Heroic Tenor."


----------



## bongos

hi I am a tenor , I sang in the chorus of a Handel oratorio ATHALIA last year and I loved it .It has been recorded and I will be getting the CD soon . I sing tenor in a church choir also .We sing hymns from a Church of England hymn book , also psalms and pieces by Purcell , Byrd , Tallis and the like, lovely stuff ! Most churches in New Zealand do not sing this material


----------



## Bgroovy2

World Violist said:


> Ach, so apparently I'm a low tenor... haha. Nobody believes me. My speaking voice is much lower than my singing voice...


I have the same issue, beleive it or not. I can get down well below low c but the timbre just doesn't ring for me in that range. I have started working on "O Thou That Tellest" for the up coming Christmas season. It is the first time I have song an alto aria. It is chalanging to say the least but a lot of fun too!


----------



## Scum

That would be bass.


----------



## Dim7

I have no formal training in singing and overall have sung very little in my life. I'd say my vocal range is approximately C2-C4. That confuses me a little bit because isn't that pretty clearly a bass's range, not a baritone's? My speaking voice isn't that low really, I think many men have clearly lower voice than me. So that's why I find it weird.


----------



## Cortision

All these people with four octave ranges, and I can only sing about three semitones! (Well, a bit more than that but certainly very limited compared to some). My highest comfortable note is around about D Sharp above Middle C, I think this makes me a baritone. If I could sing, that is.


----------



## Cortision

World Violist said:


> My voice is still changing (slowly now), but I think I'll settle into a low baritone range.


You must look very old for your age!

I forgot to mention, in addition to baritone, I also excel at singing the discord and monotone parts.


----------



## Taneyev

I'm a bass-baritone. On a good day, I can sing "old man river" like Robeson.


----------



## Dim7

Cortision said:


> All these people with four octave ranges, and I can only sing about three semitones! (Well, a bit more than that but certainly very limited compared to some). My highest comfortable note is around about D Sharp above Middle C, I think this makes me a baritone. If I could sing, that is.


Your highest note is less reliable sign of your voice type than your lowest note, because the upper register can be expanded much more by training than your lower register. In opera, baritone's highest note is usually around G4, or G above the middle C in other words. With bass voice the highest is around F4, so if we look at just your highest note you might be also bass. I'd say that even untrained/inexperienced tenors probably can sing above D sharp, though.


----------



## andruini

I'm a tenor in choirs usually.. My range is not really that awesome, it's maybe from a low Ab to a G above high C.. But I'm more comfortable in baritone range, so I'd say I'm a low tenor..


----------



## dmg

I was tenor when performing in college. Don't know if I still am or not...


----------



## Cortision

Dim7 said:


> Your highest note is less reliable sign of your voice type than your lowest note, because the upper register can be expanded much more by training than your lower register. In opera, baritone's highest note is usually around G4, or G above the middle C in other words. With bass voice the highest is around F4, so if we look at just your highest note you might be also bass. I'd say that even untrained/inexperienced tenors probably can sing above D sharp, though.


My lowest note is an F, the one that sits just below the bass clef (Is that F2) and sometimes when my sinuses are troubling me I can only sing the A above that. I would think that a true bass ought to be able to sing lower than that. I have not had training, so with training I may have a larger upper range, as you suggest.


----------



## Dim7

Yeah it seems that you're a baritone. While actually basses rarely sing lower than F2 in opera, it's not because they can't get a decent sound at all of notes lower than that, its just that it gets hard to get enough volume out of those notes without amplification.


----------



## Yoshi

Apparently I'm a soprano. But I had no idea I could even sing, today was the first time I did a test to know what voice I had.


----------



## Lukecash12

I used to do a lot of choral work, so they would use me for anything from bass to tenor, maybe even alto. I had about a 4 1/2 octave range, but it's probably down to 4 now. Mainly, though, I was a bass, and that was awesome for me (especially with Mozart).


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im a bass as well, though i may have already posted that - ive forgotten


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Right now I sound like a bass frog. I've had laryngitis for about 3 days now.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I am a bass-baritone. I haven't taken many vocal classes as of yet but at church or choirs I usually stand by the basses. 

I like being a bass-baritone because I can have opportunities to sing many great roles in the future. 

Of course I am only 18 and I still have a teen-aged voice. So anything can happen. Voices go through many changes.

I remember when I started listening to opera, I would sing along with Cesare Siepi and I would have to give up because of how low he got. My voice is very similar to Ruggero Raimondi who is my favorite bass-baritone. I am glad I don't sound like Thomas Hampson (his voice is like a tenor but he isn't a tenor). I always had a thing for the bass roles. 

I guess basses and bass-baritones get the best roles. 

To Mozart I would be a bass but so much has been expanded since Mozart's time. He didn't write roles for voice types, he wrote roles for specific singers.


----------



## Tapkaara

I am a highly effete counter tenor.


----------



## Dim7

Like a natural countertenor? Do you also speak with a funny high voice?


----------



## Tapkaara

Dim7 said:


> Like a natural countertenor? Do you also speak with a funny high voice?


It's like my testicles are constantly in a vice.


----------



## maestro267

Hey. we got a nice 85-voice choir going here!


----------



## Norse

I'm a bass, but not a particularly deep one.. Deep notes like C and B I only reach occationally, like when I have a cold or something


----------



## Kopachris

I'm a baritone, myself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So few Altos??

Perhaps I'm more of a Mezzo-Soprano, but I can sing very low.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Right after waking up I can hit a double-low C, generally only when i'm really groggy though. The D a whole step above that is the lowest reliable note in my range. Upper range varies in style. If I'm scatting jazz I can go up around F#/G. I have too much pride to bother with singing falsetto. It sounds terrible, in my personal opinion. In classical music and other styles where I can't just hit the note and run, I don't generally go for anything much higher than an E.

So probably bass.


----------



## Bix

I'm a Tenor but I can go quite high - singing is just a family trait but I'm the only one who has used my voice in concerts and solos.


----------



## Nix

I'm not a singer but my range is a Bb (the one about 12 steps below middle C) to the A two octaves above middle C... I think that makes me a tenor.


----------



## Bix

Nix said:


> I'm not a singer but my range is a Bb (the one about 12 steps below middle C) to the A two octaves above middle C... I think that makes me a tenor.


it certainly does


----------



## Norse

I'm a little surprised at the result so far, since I've been told that tenors are comparatively rare vs basses. But now basses are the least numerous of the male voices..


----------



## Bix

Norse said:


> I'm a little surprised at the result so far, since I've been told that tenors are comparatively rare vs basses. But now basses are the least numerous of the male voices..


i have always thought it was that way also - choirs that i have been in the Bass singers are always in large numbers where ive been part of a small tenor contingent


----------



## Norse

Btw, I find it a bit strange that mezzo-soprano isn't its own choice in the poll. Mezzo is to female voices what baritone is to male voices, after all.. (And as the middle voice type, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the most common one.)


----------



## Dim7

Bix said:


> i have always thought it was that way also - choirs that i have been in the Bass singers are always in large numbers where ive been part of a small tenor contingent


But in choirs the male singers are grouped as simply tenors or basses and not baritones at all, as far as I understand. My guess why baritones are usually put into the bass group is that the lower range of one's voice is more readily accessible than the upper range.


----------



## Bix

Dim7 said:


> But in choirs the male singers are grouped as simply tenors or basses and not baritones at all, as far as I understand. My guess why baritones are usually put into the bass group is that the lower range of one's voice is more readily accessible than the upper range.


I never mentioned baritones, but you are right - the males are grouped together and the baritones are put into the tenor if they can cope or the bass if they can cope - it depends on which end of the baritone scale they are comfortable with.


----------



## k1hodgman

Lyric Mezzo-Soprano.


----------



## Rehydration

Tenor. I think I prefer it this way, but with how young I am I've been told it might change. 
Range from about E-flat3 to B-flat4. My speaking voice can be anywhere from F2 to F#4. I can scream at C6 if that helps


----------



## SixFootScowl

I voted baritone because in 1985 I was enlisted into a choir and the choir director/organist told me I was a baritone. I sat next to a grandmother who also sang baritone and so could follow her. If she was absent I could not sing.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bass, though that could still quite possibly change over the next few years.
I do enjoy annoying the sopranos by singing their parts though. It's even more amusing if they then try to sing mine.


----------



## Chopiniana93

In my choir I am an alto.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I was 'that' bass who couldn't sing above the F below middle C when I was in high school and had to lip-synch most of the time. Then when I went to college I was the same.

Totally slammin' low notes sometimes, though. Choral music isn't my thang.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Useless viola range.


----------



## isorhythm

I'm not a singer, but I'm definitely a baritone.


----------



## Dim7

Definately on the lower side, which sucks for singing. But I don't sing.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dim7 said:


> Definately on the lower side, which sucks for singing. But I don't sing.


You could just transpose everything down, or find songs for low voices.


----------



## Dim7

I certainly could. But it still sounds boring!


----------



## helenora

k1hodgman said:


> Lyric Mezzo-Soprano.


you gave this nice thread a new life  and I'm a Mezzo as well


----------



## elgar's ghost

When I was younger I could sing along to quite a few of my favourite rock tracks without completely embarrassing myself but whatever tenor qualities my voice had before are now all but shot. One residual effect of this is that my efforts are now restricted to downer lower-range stuff like Velvet Underground, Leonard Cohen and Joy Division which I moo along to as best as I can.


----------



## Ferrariman601

I'm a basso profondo - the lowest and highest reliable notes of my range are E2 and F4 respectively, but I can sometimes make it to C2 and G4. I've never had any vocal training and I basically taught myself to sing in the classical style somewhat competently, but I'm far too scared to do it in public!


----------



## Arsakes

A very not-good kind of baritone!


----------



## affettuoso

Coloratura, here -- currently working on my upper range, being a few years out of practice.


----------



## bpd34457

I am definitely a bass although I am still too young to know what kind of bass I will become. My "usable" range is from the low D (D2) to the E above middle C (I have an F and sometimes F# but they are not easily accessible enough yet  ). 

I do can reach a basso profundo low F (F1), sometimes a low E depends on which day, but it is just vocal fry; not at all healthy for my voice. With my falsetto I can reach a tenor high D (D5) although it is so not comfortable at all. And funny enough, if I attempt to access the whistle register, I can reach a soprano high F (F6), just barely though, and it can sounded like someone is cutting my throat LOL


----------



## Pugg

A very not-good kind of tenor!


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto

Baritone. A mighty, heroic, dramatic-lyrica cantabile baritone. Wouldn't have it any other way! .


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto

Since I can't edit:

My usable range is Eb2-C5
My full range that is my personal pride and joy is C#2-E6 (4 octaves and an argumented third).


----------



## Pugg

BaritoneAssoluto said:


> Since I can't edit:
> 
> My usable range is Eb2-C5
> My full range that is my personal pride and joy is C#2-E6 (4 octaves and an argumented third).


Are you singing professionally if I may ask?


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto

Pugg said:


> Are you singing professionally if I may ask?


I wish, lol. I've recently did some opera productions for my college. We did Mozart's Don Giovanni and I was cast as the Commendatore (yeah weird but I wanted to try something different.)


----------



## Pugg

BaritoneAssoluto said:


> I wish, lol. I've recently did some opera productions for my college. We did Mozart's Don Giovanni and I was cast as the Commendatore (yeah weird but I wanted to try something different.)


I found your introduction later then this thread , thanks any way .
So no Pearl Fischer duet for us then :lol:


----------



## Norse

Norse said:


> I'm a bass, but not a particularly deep one.. Deep notes like C and B I only reach occationally, like when I have a cold or something


Quoting myself here. One morning a week or so ago, I noticed I could go really deep, went over to the piano and managed to hit A1. That's definetely a record for me and I didn't even have a cold.. Usually I couldn't get close to that. Weird. (I'm not saying it was a "usable" note with any volume to it, just that I could make a sound at that frequency.)


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto

Pugg said:


> I found your introduction later then this thread , thanks any way .
> So no Pearl Fischer duet for us then :lol:


LOL! I don't know I can cut a mean Zurga!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

bass-baritone


----------



## pcnog11

We could assemble a choir on line.


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> We could assemble a choir on line.


Good idea, now we have to organize a meeting point somewhere in the world.


----------



## helenora

where is an option mezzo soprano? it's very common I believe.


----------



## helenora

uh, just have noticed the thread is very old  ...anyway it was very weird not to list one of the most popular voice's types


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> where is an option mezzo soprano? it's very common I believe.


I had the same thoughts, however O.P dates from 2004 so perhaps poster didn't like mezzo sopranos.


----------



## pcnog11

Based on the responses from the original post, could we say we have more men than women responding? Does this reflect the demographic of this site?


----------



## Pianistikboy

You're right, it's an injustice !!


----------



## Pianistikboy

helenora said:


> uh, just have noticed the thread is very old  ...anyway it was very weird not to list one of the most popular voice's types


I would mean "You're right, it's an injustice !!", this, regarding to Helenora post


----------

